# Easy Fried fish.....



## smann316 (Aug 2, 2010)

Not many ingredients and I will put this up against anyone's fried fish. it's a light crispy batter and is great. You need:
Fish filets (snapper, grouper, catfish, trout, bass are all great)
yellow corn meal
Toney's
yellow mustard (don't knock it til you try it. I was skeptical at first and now I don't fry fish without mustard):thumbup:
corn oil or peanut oil
1 gallon ziplock

heat oil to 350. Season fish with Toney's in a bowl. squirt some yellow mustard on to the fish and toss in the bowl to make sure each pc is coated with the mustard. Add corn meal to the ziplock bag with some Toney's to season the corn meal. Add fish to the corn meal ( enough for one batch at the time) in the ziplock. Seal and shake to cover the fish well. Shake excess meal off fish and fry quickly. Remove from oil and shake a little more Toney's on it and you have yourself a feast!:yes:


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Actually that is very close to the recipe that Paula Dean uses to oven fry chicken. Using yellow mustard or any other mustard IMHO to replace eggs and so on is badass.


----------

